# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  još doji a mora na operaciju... što sad*?

## iva1602

Moj sinčić ima 2,7 god. još uvijek doji uglavnom kad dođe iz vrtića da se pomazi, i navečer prije spavanja.... kako je neurorizičan, ima kašnjenje u psihomotornom i govornom razvoju jednostavno nisam imala snage uskraćivati mu to malo dojenja još što želi. U ožujku kad navrši tri godine mora ići operirati sva tri krajnika i jasno je ko dan , dojenje ne dolazi u obzir , ni duda, ni išta slično tome osim napitka isključivo na čašu... što napraviti imate li savjet da li da prestaneemo dojiti sada, iako će to ići vrloo teško, ili možda odbije sam nakon operacije jer ne želi ni dojiti sada kad ima učestale angine... ako je netko bio u sličnoj situaciji, pišite

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

zašto ne bi mogao dojiti?

----------


## iva1602

Zato jer nakon operacije ne preporučaju dudu, sisanje ni pijenje na bočicu.... stežu se mišiči u grlu pa postoji opasnost da ranice od operacije prokrvare. mora piti tekućinu isključivo na čašu  :Sad:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

nisam znala, a trebala bih
a onda izdajaj pa mu daj na čašu, a ta zabrana će biti nekoliko dana, pa onda možete nastaviti dojiti

----------


## klara

Moja curica ima 3 g i 2 mj i još uvijek doji. Nemam iskustva s operacijama, ali znam da bi ona (iako je vrlo svojeglava) bila u stanju shvatiti da neko vrijeme ne smije sisati zbog bolesnog grla i da se treba strpiti par dana. A nakon oporavka možete nastaviti dojiti, tebi mlijeko neće nestati. 
Tvoj post zvuči kao da se ispričavaš zašto dojiš tako veliko dijete. Nema razloga za to, ni na forumu ni doktorima. Ti znaš da je to dobro za tvoje dijete i gotovo.

----------


## Sanja :)

Mozda te nece ni traziti, kad kazes da mu ne odgovara dok je bolestan,

----------


## rehab

Izdajaj se u čašicu i daj mu da pije, a maziti se možete i na druge načine dok zabrana ne prođe.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Slazem se sa curama. Zapravo mislim da je odlicno sto jos dojis. Znam da prije operacije djeca ne smiju jesti nista mislim da 6 sati, ali se smiju dojiti 2 sata prije operacije. Mislim da je uvijek tesko ne nahraniti dijete, a ako ga jos dojis, to je samo +.
Sto se tice dojenja nakon operacije, ako ne smije sisati, kao sto su cure rekle, lako se izdojis na par dana pa neka pije na casu. I tu ce opet tvoje mlijeko pomoci da ranice u grlu sto prije zacijele (antitijela iz mlijeka, maticne stanice)
Nemoj se nikome ispricavati ni opravdavati radi dojenja. Radis odlican posao!

----------


## Leptirko

Moja je 2 ipo I upravo u bolnici. Sisa nas je spasila ali ne znam kako bi proslo da sam joj jos I to morala uskratit.
Doduse mi smo neplanirano zavrsili tu, vjerujem da je lakse kad ih pripremis.

----------


## Leptirko

I da, svi se cude sta jos dojim. Bas bezveze  :Sad:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> I da, svi se cude sta jos dojim. Bas bezveze


Nek se cude! Svak se necemu cudi. Ja se, recimo cudim roditeljima koji djeci od 2-3 godine daju gazirana pica, kavu, jedna poznanica je nedavno stavila sliku svog 4-godisnjeg sina kako iz boce loce pivo i jos hvali takav oblik ponasanja....
Cudim se roditeljima koji puse u blizini svoje djece isl...
Ono sto ti cinis nikako ne skodi tvome djetetu, cak naprotiv, samo pomaze, a tko zeli, nek se cudi...uvijek ce biti cudjenja nad bilo cime sto cinis...

----------


## Leptirko

Nisu me pokolebali jer znam sto I zasto radim. Ali je bezveze da medicinsko osoblje na dojenje gleda tako. Cimericu koja ima malenog od 11 mjeseci su pitali da sta ga jos doji. Tuzno.
Ali zato djeci od 2 godine daju hrenovku za veceru.

----------


## Just Mom

Iva, dojenje neka traje onoliko dugo koliko će to Vama i sinu odgovarati, bez obzira što rekle sestre u bolnici ili bilo tko drugi.
Ukoliko neće smjeti dojiti zbog specifičnosti zahvata, pokušajte mu ponuditi vaše izdojeno mlijeko iz čaše, kako biste ga opskrbili visokovrijednim tvarima koje mu ni jedan drugi napitak ne može nadomjestiti. Možda ćete morati izdojiti kako bi popustila napetost u grudima za vrijeme dok budete odvojeni od sina. Koliko često dojite? Znate li koliko ćete biti razdvojeni, tj. koliko dugo neće smjeti dojiti?

----------


## iva1602

doji samo za spavanje. to mu je način uspavljivanja. znači ako smo doma, onda jednom popodne i jednom navečer. i pred jutro. prošli tjedan smo bili hospitalizirani na zaraznoj i jako ga je boljelo grlo pa nije ni tražio cicu. milsim da će tak biti i nakon operacije mandula. kad je popustila bol nastavio je dalje doma cicat. moram priznati da nas to dojenje još spašava jer je to jedino što on unosi u sebe s obzirom da jako jako slabo papa i mandule su mu ogromne.

----------


## lala83

Moj maleni je u prosincu prošle godine bio na operaciji mozga na Rebru. Tada je imao 18 mjeseci i dojio 4-5 puta noču i 5-6 puta danju. Najviše me bilo strah te noči prije operacije jer smo dijelili sobu još sa 5 malih pacijenata i njihovim mamama. Smjeli smo dojiti do nekih 3 h ujutro. A šta onda? Kako smiriti djete koje neće zaspati bez cice u sobi sa još 10 osoba? Imala sam srečom mala kolica pa sam ga nunala u 2 m2 negdje do 6  :gaah:   Nakon operacije je bio 24 h na intenzivi gdje su posjete samo od 12 do 18 h, baš se tada potpuno razbudio, a ja sam morala otići  :Sad:   Tek drugi dan u podne sam ga vidjela, rekla mi je sestra da je plakao skoro cijelu noć( i večer i jutro), zaspao bi od umora i nakon 2 h se ponovno probudio. I plakao ispočetka. A meni cice sam što nisu eksplodirale od prepunjenosti. Nije htio ništa im niti popiti niti pojesti. Znala sam unaprijed da će ići na operaciju i mislim da sam trebala ranije prekinuti dojenje jer ovako mu je bio još veći šok, em biti odvojen od mame, a još i bez cice o kojoj je ovisan. Da, i također su se svi čudili što dojim dijete od godinu i pol. Još ga dojim i sa 2.

----------


## Kaae

lala, super je sto nisi prekidala dojenje - sigurno mu nije bilo lako bez tebe (i tebi bez njega, naravno) i pretuzno je sto djeca u hrvatskim bolnicama ne mogu biti s majkom/roditeljima gotovo u svakom trenutku, ali svakako mu je puno znacilo to sto dojenje nije prekinuto ni tad, a ni sad. Svakako nisi nista lose napravila, naprotiv. 

(A to sto se svi cude... to je njihov problem.)e

----------

